# [Wet Thumb Forum]-Ludwigia spec Cuba



## tsunami06 (Feb 6, 2003)

Here's a pic of Ludwigia spec Cuba growing in my
tank...



















And broad leaf Tonina fluviatilis...










Carlos

-------------------------
"If you hear a voice within you say 'you cannot paint,' then by all means paint, and that voice will be silenced." -- Van Gogh


----------



## tsunami06 (Feb 6, 2003)

Here's a pic of Ludwigia spec Cuba growing in my
tank...



















And broad leaf Tonina fluviatilis...










Carlos

-------------------------
"If you hear a voice within you say 'you cannot paint,' then by all means paint, and that voice will be silenced." -- Van Gogh


----------



## Wheeler (Feb 8, 2004)

Holy cow that Tonina is awesome. It kinda looks like a big, upright Hemianthus micranthemoides.

That Ludiwigia thing is so unlike the other Ludwigias that I wonder if it's named properly. I guess it all has to do with the flowers.

Still it's a real winner. How did you get it? Nice pics...

Best wishes,
John Wheeler


----------



## MarcinB (Apr 16, 2004)

Ehh guys I envy you. You have access to so many beautiful plants. I can get only some common species









150L (40G) planted tank
click here for photo


----------



## Wheeler (Feb 8, 2004)

MarcinB, 

There is no Tropica or Dennerle plants available in Poland? I'm shocked. No way to buy online there?

I hope that someday we will be able to get Tropica plants here in the US. Talk about a selection, and apparently the quality is high. I'd pay the higher price they would demand....

Best wishes,
John Wheeler


----------



## tsunami06 (Feb 6, 2003)

Access to what plants in the US? I had to ask
a friend in Sweden to send me these.









Carlos

-------------------------
"If you hear a voice within you say 'you cannot paint,' then by all means paint, and that voice will be silenced." -- Van Gogh


----------



## PPulcher (Feb 4, 2004)

I just saw this in my LFS last night for sale (the Ludwigia spec, that is). They normally get their Tropica shipments on Wednesdays, so I always amble by for a peek. I might just have to go back tonight...

Cheers,

Andrew


----------



## Cipla (Apr 25, 2003)

Poor you, you really have no acces for Tropica plants? Thats on of the +'s living in Denmark, allways fresh Tropica plants


----------



## Tenor1 (Mar 3, 2003)

Part of the fun on this Board is seeing what plants people get all over the world and how they use them. It brings to mind....The grass is always greener, lol. It's hard to get Flourite in Austrailia and since we talk about it SO much they really feel left out. It's fine if you can get it but it certainly is no panacea. 

Mr Spock on Star Trek said once, having a thing is not as desirable as wanting a thing. For me... I have too much and want even more, lol. 

Carlos - those plants AND your pictures are stunning, now give me some, lol.

Regards,
Carlos

==============================
I try to keep the tank plain and simple but it never stays that way!


----------



## MarcinB (Apr 16, 2004)

Wheeler,

I haven't heard about Denerle in Poland. There is a possibility to order Tropica plants, but they are so expensive, almost nobody buys them. I can only dream about Ludwigia sp. Cuba waiting for me in the LFS









150L (40G) planted tank
click here for photo


----------



## Justin Fournier (Jan 27, 2004)

tsunami,

Do you have a pic of the Cuba when you first got it? I just got some today, and it has been grown emersed. It looks like emersed repens or arcuata or something. Would love to see the pic if you hae one. Thanks


----------



## tsunami06 (Feb 6, 2003)

I got the Ludwigia spec Cuba in its submersed
state. I am currently growing it emmersed
though, but only for two weeks or so. 

I do know that Ludwigia spec Pantanal, the
red version of the Cuba, does have 
Ludwigia repens-like leaves when grown
emmersed -- at least that's what the 
pictures from a Brazilian forum show.

Give it a try! Many plants do go through
spectacular transformations when transitioning
from the emmersed to submersed state.

Carlos

-------------------------
"If you hear a voice within you say 'you cannot paint,' then by all means paint, and that voice will be silenced." -- Van Gogh


----------



## Justin Fournier (Jan 27, 2004)

I plugged them in the tank, in groups of 6-12 stems or so, mostly because they were rooted so well into the the wool I could not detach them without ripping half the roots/stems apart. Hope them start to shape up! Thanks for your info, I appreciate it!


----------



## Justin Fournier (Jan 27, 2004)

Oh I forgot to mention, how are you growing them emersed?


----------



## tsunami06 (Feb 6, 2003)

I'm growing lots of emmersed plants in
a tray meant for seedlings with a high top dome
to keep in the humidity. I have about 48 little
pots filled with Schultz Aquatic Plant Soil
(planting medium), and it is filled up with
a hydroponic solution and water.

Carlos

-------------------------
"If you hear a voice within you say 'you cannot paint,' then by all means paint, and that voice will be silenced." -- Van Gogh


----------



## bobo (Jan 21, 2004)

Next time you're in Miami, you should let me come over and get some from you! He, He!


----------



## tsunami06 (Feb 6, 2003)

I'm in Miami right now.









Carlos

-------------------------
"If you hear a voice within you say 'you cannot paint,' then by all means paint, and that voice will be silenced." -- Van Gogh


----------

